# Homemade jigs



## iggyfly

Just started tying my own jigs and figured why not get a discussion going on it.

I personally have not had any success fishing jig and mags but repeatedly hear its the go to method and have witnessed it on many occasions. I am determined to learn the art. 

What are you guys methods for tying jigs? 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iggyfly

Here is what ive been tying. No success yet...

1/64 voodoo jigs various colors

Marabou and uv dubbing for body/underbody. Some tinsel added for flash. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay

I have been killing on black jig and black marabou with or without flash. I've tied a bunch of color combos but never use them. Just black. Lol I just started last year n it passes the time.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff

Make it as simple as possible. I have my go to colors like black, brown, and any combo with red. But don't be afraid to experiment with different sizes and colors. Sometimes they just need to see something different that you can't find in storea.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bigjoe

We've been tying orange/dark green heads with black marabou and 4 strands tinsel, been working pretty good lately. I use orange heads and paint em with nail polish, then bake at 300 deg. for 15 min.


----------



## brunmaster

i pour all the jigs i make.then paint them with powder paint. i like to ty them in various fly patterns, esp wooly bugger, or egg sucking leech pattern. i have success fishing them without using maggots, but if things are really tough i might put a single egg on the hook.tying your own jigs is a great hobby and can save you some money since the river seems to like to eat jigs too!


----------



## FISHIN216

I tie my own jigs....i don't paint the heads, just use racoon tail and other feathers,marabou , some flash sometimes, they catch them that's for sure. Some say they are ugly but you can't argue production

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Patricio

Ever hear of a slap happy? we used to pick them up at the old grand river tackle. they were trout slammers. i still have one. perhaps ill post a pick.


----------



## creekcrawler

Haven't tied any yet for this year. Got a bud that begs for the black/white/yellow ones. The peach ones work good on river smallies too.


----------



## ldrjay

Lol I guess ill have to get mine out n show them off too. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## salmonsteel97

I fish jigs more then anything these are a few of my ties.


----------



## iggyfly

Nice that's what I was hoping for. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jiggin'fool

Where can you get decent painted jig heads with solid hooks? I got some voodoo jigs off of Craig at Erie outfitters and man those hooks were nice! I tie my own jigs and too but I need to find quality stuff.


----------



## salmonsteel97

jiggin'fool said:


> Where can you get decent painted jig heads with solid hooks? I got some voodoo jigs off of Craig at Erie outfitters and man those hooks were nice! I tie my own jigs and too but I need to find quality stuff.


U can get mustad hooks on eBay I think for a fairly good price, then what I do is just use a sharpie marker to paint what color u want, or buy powder paint.


----------



## iggyfly

I have been using the voodoo jigheads myself. Seem to be high quality. Craig has a whole assortment at erie outfitters. 
What material do you guys prefer for tying jigs? Marabou, bucktail, etc. I only have marabou so not sure about the alternatives

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## salmonsteel97

Maribou and rabbit hair


----------



## FISHIN216

Fin feather and fur has some nice jigs and they are cheap. They have a little bend which really helps when you are fishing timber. Caught many big fish on those jigs and plus the only place I know that you can get 1/32 jig with size 2 hooks

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## y-town

What would be a good jig for a beginner to tie for steelhead? I have a kit and some supplys from cabella my son and I bought but we only made one. Would like to give it a go again.


----------



## iggyfly

Black jigs seem to be the go to color. All you need are some jig heads and some black marabou. You can add flash if you like, and switch up the color of your thread. 1/32 oz jig heads seem to be the most common. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iggyfly

creekcrawler said:


> Haven't tied any yet for this year. Got a bud that begs for the black/white/yellow ones. The peach ones work good on river smallies too.


Those peach ones look awesome. What materials did you use for the body?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## salmonsteel97

y-town said:


> What would be a good jig for a beginner to tie for steelhead? I have a kit and some supplys from cabella my son and I bought but we only made one. Would like to give it a go again.


I would do woolly bugger jigs or some rabbit hare jigs both easy to tie and effective. You can make jigs as complicated or as simple as you like em to be. I make a mixture of both to get the effect that I want in the water. I think of jigs like any other fly but for float fishing purposes.


----------



## ldrjay

y-town said:


> What would be a good jig for a beginner to tie for steelhead? I have a kit and some supplys from cabella my son and I bought but we only made one. Would like to give it a go again.


If you have a kit and want to target steel I suggest marabou. Its quick and easy and only need a couple things. I learned in 5 min off you tube. It takes 3 min maybe to knock out a jig. Thread jig marabou and a little flash. I almost only tie black jig black marabou. Three or four strands of flash. I hit my hole in the grand and am at 2-3 fish in a half hour. Most of the time its the first and third cast.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iggyfly

A few krystal buggers I tied 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iggyfly

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## treefrog

Used be able to get painted jigs from Janns but think they only have non painted now.Stamina tackle has them.I mostly use 1/80 or 1/64.3-4 inchs of marabou with some braided crystal flash in pearl tied in.Best colors for me are a chartreuse or silver head with white marbou on bottom and black on top.Looks like a minnie.Top producer in winter for me is Chartreuse head with purple Marabou.Use alot of marabou I make these up and give them to kids and new steelheaders cause they catch so many fish its ridiculous.I dont even use bait on them.Fish only 12"-18" under float no matter what depth of the water.Have fish come up 8' even in the dead of winter.


----------



## 88luneke

Here are some I tie up. Powder painted 1/32 oz jigs on a #6 Mustad 2x hook. Marabou on most with some having pearl chenille or other flash as well.


----------



## 88luneke

Here are the chenille ones.


----------



## y-town

M






y 2nd and 3rd jig made.


----------



## salmonsteel97

What do you guys think about this stone fly jig. I think this dog will hunt.


----------



## y-town

Looks good, better tipped with a maggot. How long you been tying jigs ?


----------



## salmonsteel97

About two years now.


----------



## Boathead241

What are these flies supposed to be imitating? It is fascinating to see such skill. Are all flies a jig? 

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Boathead241

I fish for steelies with a buddy of mine and he absolutely destroys them when he uses a fly rod. I noodle and spin for now but not for long. Do you guys use strike indicators with the jigs? 

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## salmonsteel97

Most guys run them under a float or bobber. These jigs imitate a lot of different things but I believe it's the movement in the water they give off to make them strike.


----------



## 88luneke

Generally I'll tip mine with a maggot of even a bag. Somedays all you need is a jig. 

Some can imitate an egg sucking leech if the color patterns are correct. You could do a smaller tie to be like a stone fly as well.


----------



## Flathead76

When I used to fish for steelhead alot I always made my own jigs. The problems with store bought jis is the are made with cheap hooks. My go to size during regular flow was a 1/64th ounne jig. Best colors for me were solid olive or black in straight maribou or hackles like a mini foo. The maribou breathes in tje water and seamed to catch more fish. Just dont over do it with the maribou or it takes away from it. I always fished with a jig of light weight to get the presentation down for even spawn. When the fish first come up the river in the fall I used to absolutely tear fish up with a nightcrawler hooked once in the ring of the worm on a small jig under a thill river master float. Guys would look at me like what is he using. Never have seen guys fish crawlers under a float for early fall crome. Probably the reason why it worked.


----------



## Flathead76

Good looking jigs guys.


----------



## Boathead241

Wow. Amazing the crawler strikes again. Still absolutely the BEST live bait for any and every freshwater fishy.

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 88luneke

Here are some recent ties. The second photos went into a swap, pretty pumped to see what I get back.


----------



## bman95

Here's the product of today's cabin fever. I'm praying for an ice melt lol


----------



## y-town




----------



## salmonsteel97

Looking good guys!!


----------



## salmonsteel97

Some of these aren't jigs but could easily be fished under a bobber or swung on a fly rod.


----------



## y-town

What type of hooks are preferred for the stealhead jigs. I've been using a size 8 wet nymph fly hook. 

Looking for something a little smaller to add a bead to possibly. Bought some beads but they dont fit the hook. Say hooks size 10. 12 and 14


----------



## bman95

I usually use size 6-8 wet nymph hooks for my streamers. I like the little extra bend it has so it's easier to fish with a spinning rod if I feel like it. But for jigs I just use size 6 eagle claw 570s


----------



## 88luneke

My jigs are a #6 Mustad 2x hook with 1/32 oz head. I get mine from nimrods tackle or I'll get the Wapsi super jigs, same hooks.


----------



## y-town

My first ever yarn egg. what do you think ? Any attractant or scent ideas are welcome. Critique also welcome , are they going to work ??


----------



## FAB

Those will work. I don't put a bead or anything other than the yarn and thread on the hook. I do put a little head cement on the started thread and hook shank to hold the body in place. It seems to keep the egg together a lot longer and sometimes I can pull three or four fish on the same egg before I have to put on a new one. Once they get wet you will be able to tell more about the body. It looks like on the one you may need a little more material to make it denser. The thicker and denser the yarn body is the more buoyant the egg will be in the current. I fish them more in deeper holes and tail outs that have a moderate current. They don't work real well for me in fast water. Although many guys do, I do not fish them as doubles with other another fly. For me that kind of kills the rolling drifting action of a single egg in the current. Put just enough weight about 18 inches above it to hold it near the bottom.


----------



## y-town

I put the bead for a little weight. I saw a video where they used a piece of wire or something wrapped to hook for weight. Probably better disguise that way.


----------



## salmonsteel97

y-town said:


> I put the bead for a little weight. I saw a video where they used a piece of wire or something wrapped to hook for weight. Probably better disguise that way.


Some people use lead wire but it's not necessary unless fishing deep and fast water. With egg patterns I put it under a indicator with a couple split shots. Instead of single eggs I find myself fishing sucker spawn more often.


----------



## ldrjay

Bored waiting on the baby to get up from her nap. Whipped these up in about a half hour.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## seang22

Where does everyone do there fly fishing I'm in the Columbus area and would luv to get on some good river fish


----------



## ldrjay

Grand and chagrin for me.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay

Oh boy I just went to bait store and dropped $50 on more materials. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 88luneke

Seems like the more you tie the easier it is to drop some cash on materials.


----------



## ldrjay

True but the number of lures you get is far cheaper than buying the individual lures. Not to mention time filled rather than. Going nuts waiting for warmer weather.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iggyfly

I have probably spent 500 on materials, but probably have enough for many years and 1000+ flies. It costs far less to tie your own than to buy them. Not to mention the ability to customize petterns any way you like. Definitely an investment

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay

And the satisfaction of catching a fish on something you made.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## y-town

500 on material, wow ! Now I don't feel bad about the three trips I made and spent about a hundred or so total.
I was reading UV material is good to use for steelhead.


----------



## bman95

Haven't tried UV material, but currently I'm addicted to shimmer fringe. A little bit expensive but it looks pretty sexy on woolly boogers and jigs


----------



## 88luneke

I've found taking a trip to JoAnn's or Michael's can save some cash on materials. Like craft fur, makes great baitfish patterns all for $2.99 a slab


----------



## iggyfly

Going to have to start going with the old lady to the craft stores I guess

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iggyfly

Some emerald shiner inspired streamers

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iggyfly

y-town said:


> 500 on material, wow ! Now I don't feel bad about the three trips I made and spent about a hundred or so total.
> I was reading UV material is good to use for steelhead.


I use uv dubbing on a most of my jigs and streamers. I also use uv egg yarns. They look great in the water. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iggyfly

Cant really see the uv dubbing but its there. 

I usually tie in my flash a bou or krystal flash first, then put a thin layer of dubbing up the shank of the hook. Ill tie in my marabou or zonker strip, then add a little more dubbing up to the head. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

